# Cock.li closes registrations



## Ridley (May 3, 2021)

While making yet another account to defraud Grubhub out of new user discounts I noticed you can't make accounts anymore. According to that page the site will only be usable if you have an invitation (which kind of defeats the purpose.)

Unless everyone registered to Kiwifarms is going receive an invitation you should probably recommend some other website for burner emails on the registration page @Null .


----------



## Celebrate Nite (May 3, 2021)

> This decision was made to deter the multiple governments who have been using cock.li for e-mail for their foreign intelligence activities.


goddam those cia niggers.  This is why we can't have nice things anymore


----------



## Kyururu-kun (May 3, 2021)

https://www.emailondeck.com/
This one is good.


----------



## 419 (May 3, 2021)

Kyururu-kun said:


> https://www.emailondeck.com/
> This one is good.


Unless you're not referring to forum signup here and I'm failing reading comprehension right now, Null has already advised multiple times _against_ using any form of temporary disposable emails here since a good few users with a large posting history and donation status have ended up inevitably locked out of their accounts with no chance of recovery.

In either case, he still runs his own service not dissimilar to cock.li at lolcow.email. Should do just fine.


----------



## Kyururu-kun (May 3, 2021)

419 said:


> Unless you're not referring to forum signup here and I'm failing reading comprehension right now, Null has already advised multiple times _against_ using any form of temporary disposable emails here since a good few users with a large posting history and donation status have ended up inevitably locked out of their accounts with no chance of recovery.
> 
> In either case, he still runs his own service not dissimilar to cock.li at lolcow.email. Should do just fine.


We're talking about 1-time use to take advantage of grubhub new member perks. These emails only need to exist for an hour. Nothing to do with permanent accounts.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 3, 2021)

Closing to invite only because they didn't want to deal with glowies fucking them over. That's actually respectable, fuck the Alphabet Corps.


----------



## Hitman One (May 4, 2021)

Hey guys could someone send me an invite please my email is g.nigger@notthecia.gov


----------



## Account (May 11, 2021)

How do we filter out the glowies anyways? Question them about our search history and see if they stutter?


----------



## Dergint (Aug 16, 2021)

As I attempted to say yesterday, in the time gap, registration is open again. It looks like I'm about 3 weeks late judging by when the requests on reddit started.



> *Invites are here!* Find any existing cock.li user to be invited.





> Invites
> Welcome to the invites page! Invitees are not able to see your e-mail address, so your mom doesn't need to learn your horsefucker username.
> 
> I've read your feedback regarding the efficacy of invites to curb abuse, and I agree with the points you all have made. I hope this can be an interesting experiment to find out what the best long-term solution will be.
> ...



I don't know if there's are conditions to access the invites system, like the account must be X months old. I don't know how often invites replenish either, or how many can be simultaneously held at once. 

This kind of reminds me of Gmail, back when you had to get invited to get in.

Not sure if this helps anyone though, given you'll still need to get an invite and I assume people have managed to migrate to other services during the closure.


----------



## glow (Aug 25, 2021)

I would recommend tutanota.com if anyone needs a decent webmail, I've used it for a few years with a few different accounts. I'd pay for it if they'd take bitcoin but they don't because they hate money.

Imagine offering something privacy focused with a free tier and not accepting crypto. I suggest everyone makes a few accounts to have in the back pocket for when they inevitably close signups.

PS I'd like to collect a couple of cock.li accounts if anyone would like to hook a glowing brother up.


----------

